# Studio Aquarium Photography



## whalebite (Jan 11, 2017)

I have been playing around with studio photography of aquarium animals with single color backgrounds (black and white) using foam core on the outside, the issue I am having is the fish just sit on the bottom so I have to crop out the bottom seam, which cuts out alot of fish. I have been unable to find a resouse on a material to make a studio background that makes a seamless curve along the bottom of my photography tank. Ideally I want a range of colors and it not to leach dies or paints. Materials I have thought about is a vinyl sheet or maybe some sort of plastic based fabric.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

There is a pro that does photos for the magazines and he uses egg crate to box the fish in the center of the tank and then uses the depth of field so the egg crate does not show at all.


----------



## whalebite (Jan 11, 2017)

Do you have a link to him describing what he does?


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

DJRansome said:


> There is a pro that does photos for the magazines and he uses egg crate to box the fish in the center of the tank and then uses the depth of field so the egg crate does not show at all.


I'd love to see that setup! If you want to box in the fish, the fish would be very close to the egg crate. And if you want to throw the egg crate so out of focus that it isn't visible, you would need very shallow DOF. Difficult to see how that could be done without throwing most of the fish out of focus as well. I could see how this might work for parts of fish, like head shots, one fin, and so on. But shots of whole fish, I don't know.

Generally I think a photo will show if the fish was comfortable. If a fish sits there with clipped fins, you won't get a good photo no matter what. That's why I have never used a photo tank. Better take your time and take photos of a fish in a tank it is comfortable in.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

That is my recollection of the concept, likely I have details wrong. Screen name is Aquamojo. I have not seen him posting here in a while. He used to post on Monster Fish Keepers as well. When I Google him I see a FaceBook page. Name is Mo Devlin.


----------

